# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > General and Miscellaneous Mapping >  Divine Map of Lyu'min Pantheon

## ImperialLuresha

This is weird map that I made to accompany the mythology that I have created for my fantasy universe. I have also attached my version of the theogony if anyone is interested. I haven't really fine tuned the writing so apologies for any typos or grammatical errors. 



PRIMORDIAT - In the beginning there was only Lyumin, who with its presence filled the void that is space. However, in its absoluteness and stagnancy Lyumin felt the greatest illness that can befall a god, the illness of boredom. It started to feel the need for change. From this desire was born Hiz, the primordial being of necessity.

Although Hiz was born, all it did was exacerbate Lyumins boredom. Furthermore, now that Lyumin had felt the presence of another being it felt loneliness. This loneliness manifested itself in the primordial being of loneliness, Polyander and its twin Kovander the primordial being of Companionship. Although, identical in looks the siblings were opposite in temperament.

With the presence multiple beings sprung to life the primordial being of chaos, Kolizakes, whose sudden arrival set the other beings in motion, and event that resulted in the birth of
Tobareyt, the primordial being of time and Eyt, the primordial being of space.

As the beings moved they left a void in their wake which was quickly filled by the primordial being of darkness HomBalin. From HomBalins depths came the primordial being of fear, Jusendr and from Jusendr, came the primordial being of courage, Sendron. From courage came the answer to both HomBallin and Kolizakes, the primordial being of light LuBalin and the primordial being of order, Farzakes. Lubalin stopped Hombalins encompassing advance and Farzakes bound the movement that Kolizakes had inspired. As equilibrium was reached Lyumin felt at peace and from this serenity was born the primordial being of satisfaction, Epiz and thus ended the Primordiat.

DESCENDERIOT - The primordial beings existed in peace. All except one, Polyander, who was desperately lonely. It would spend hours looking at its reflection on Lyumins body pretending to have companionship. It was one day that Polyander found that it was able to manipulate and materialize its reflection. Through many experiments it breathed life into its first duplicate, Enestris the goddess of evil, born with the imperfections in Polyanders experiments. Thus evil was released into the universe and the seed of corruption was planted into the minds of the primordial beings. In his shame Polyander imprisoned Enestris inside its mouth, to forever keep its secret. Wishing to correct his mistake Poylander tried to duplicate his reflection three more times which resulted in the creation of , Ovulon the god of Envy, Akteracu the god of obession and Faah the god mistrust. With each creation the seed of evil planted in the minds of the other primordial beings bloomed a little more. The primordial beings became jealous, obsessive and distrustful.

One day Kovander, Polyvanders twin caught Polyander experimenting with its reflection and found the secret to creation. His judgement clouded by Polyanders creations, Kovander declares war on his brother. Shocked Polyander, gasps for a second which is enough for Enestris to escape. The declaration of war suddenly pits the primordial beings against each other and each starts to duplicate their own reflection in an attempt to gain power, resulting in the creation of 36 impure deities known as the gods of descension.

MARIS PRIMORDIUM- The gods of descension under the orders of the primordial beings fight for supremacy. The result is bloody battle that spans millennia and ultimately leaves LyuMins body covered with the blood and flesh of the Gods of Descension.

TERRACIOT- Lyumins becomes enraged over the fact that its creations are fighting and disturbing it and therefore uses the flesh and blood of the gods to create the Terraic Gods that inhabit its body. The bloodthirsty primordials see LyuMins creations as a threat and begrudgingly ally themselves and send their children to destroy the terraic gods.

MARIS TERRARIUM-  The second war saw more bloodshed than the first. However, the Terraic gods are no match for the gods of descension who outnumber them. Most of the Terraic gods are captured and bout except for Iones the goddess of lakes, Halliope the god of animals and Trolas the god of the east. Pitying the remainder of his children LyuMin opens up his core to offer them refuge. In an attempt to impress his fellow gods, Iander the god of wounds, follows the three Terraic gods as they are about to enter Lyumins core. Iander takes his poisonous bow and aims at Halliope, he shoots but Halliope ducks away at the last moment resulting in Lyumins core being struck. The arrow tipped with poison weakens and wounds LyuMin causing him to enter a deep sleep.

MUSICIOT- The primordial gods watched as their original creator withered away in its deep sleep. The primordial beings could not shake off the feeling of guilt and grief they felt for Lyumins fate. This sadness was so perplexing that it broke through their rage and corruption and let them remember the notion of love and from this act Amet the being of clarity was born. The primordial beings wept for their creator and so was Kaipiri the being of memory was born. The primordial beings knew they had to stop the gods of descension before there was more bloodshed, from their desire to make amends Ulcibalm the being of atonement was born. Unable to kill their own children the primordial beings decided to condemn them to an eternal slumber and for this purpose Lubil the being of slumber was born. The primordials set the new godus musica with the task of reigning in their wayward kin.

PERBIAT-  Kaipiri helped the gods of descension remember their familial bonds. Amet gave them the clarity required to see the error in their ways. Ulcibalm sentenced them to eternal slumber and Lubil sang his lullaby. The gods of descension all fell into deep slumber save 4, who had hidden inside LyuMins core in order to escape their fate, Cilvetris the goddess of revenge, Enestris the goddess of evil, Reialis the god of rebirth and Assantier the god of lies. The remainder of the gods of descension dreamed such wonderful dreams that through them was born better and ideal versions of themselves known as the 36 godus perbus. The godus perbus vowed to aid LyuMin in its recovery.

Bitter that the gods of descension had been belittled and replaced by the new godus perbus Enestris, Cilvetris and Assantier disguised themselves within their ranks in order to incite discord. Meanwhile, Reialis who was afraid of another war sought shelter with his father Eyt, who using its dominion over space created Reialis a dimension for himself.

MARIS PERBUS - Enestris, Assantier and Cilvertris slowly turned the godus perbus against each other. In order to create strife among the gods they created the hall of thrones, Aos Remistil, with twelve thrones. Assantier told the gods that Lyumin had declared that the 12 strongest gods would claim the thrones for themselves. Hearing this the gods started to fight over the thrones. Eventually 3 different factions emerged, the gods of origin, the gods of succession, and the gods of ascension. As each of the factions fought for supremacy their clamor awakened the gods of descension who join the war in an effort to restore peace.

BIPHALIAT - Hearing the commotion Reialis leaves his dimensional prison. By now the fighting has escalated to such a cataclysmic scale that even the primordial beings join the war but cannot calm the other gods. The noise awakens LyuMin from its restorative slumber. LyuMin awakens just as Biphalel the goddess of death, the only being with the power to kill a god is about kill Reialis, threatened by his power over her domain of death. Lyumin seeing this block Biphalels attack and is killed in the process. The shock of a god and their creator dying the gods pause their fighting. Eyt in its anger imprisons Biphalel to a dimensional prison.

REIALIAT- Reialis, eternally grateful, cries for Lyumin for 36 nights. On the 36th night, he asks help from the Godus Musica, who provide Reialis with the ritual of rebirth. All the gods swear to help Reialis in his attempt to use the ritual of rebirth. However, Reialis does not tell the gods the price of the ritual, that of corporeal forms. The ritual is performed and the gods of descension and the godus perbus all become petrified. The ritual suceeds and LyuMin is revived. Out of respect for the petrified gods, Lyumin promises to house them on his body. The petrified bodies of the gods are worn down over time and result in the elements that make up the universe. This act is recreated in the Grand Reialia Festival.

ENRASCIAT- The primordial beings grieve for the deaths of their children and create to races to take care of their childrens petrified bodies, the Ibira and the Nisyn. To help the Ibira and the Nisyn, the Godus Musica bestowed upon Lyumin the angels and the Terraic gods created the nymphs. The nymphs were charged with the Terraic gods to create life on Lyumin. The Nymphs however were all female and could not reproduce themselves, instead they created idols of men that they used to pretend. Kolusa the goddess of life accidentally stumbled upon these idols and found a Nymph, Hysaba crying in front of them. When asked why she was sad Hysaba explained that she knew the idols would never be real. Kolusa pitied Hysaba and grante the idols life and that is how the Aman were born. Kolusas jealous brother Halliope then created from his animals the Hallop. Finally, those Aman who reproduced with nymph eventually created the Sismor.

----------

